
New LEDs are dramatically brighter and can create laser light - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-bright-tiny-scientists-nanoscale.html
======
bookofjoe
>High-brightness lasing at submicrometer enabled by droop-free fin light-
emitting diodes (LEDs)

[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/33/eaba4346](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/33/eaba4346)

